# Head bone's connected to the... (x16!)



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I few weeks ago I was asked if I'd make some sort of center pieces for the dining tables at Lakeland Woodworking club's annual banquet. I accepted. It took me a week or so to decide what I wanted to make. I wanted something different. I found a cool pattern in a book by Bob Gilsdorf and proceeded to order a couple hundred 3/4" hardwood balls. They finally came in on the 1st of this month, leaving me a week to get them done. I got done at 5AM the morning they were needed (Sat the 9th). 

There were 9 dining tables. I made 16 of these things and they were a huge hit. You guys might find charm in them as well. I don't have time right now to post all about them so I'll have to start now and continue tomorrow. 

Here's the way I began; by dodging knots in pine and laying out the drill then cut the first of MANY joints.









Here's the appendage portions. But they are far from done at this point.









As you'll soon see, I'm building ball joint robots. In order to drill the holes for the fingers at the right angle (and to prevent excessive tear-out) I made a simple drilling jig.









I drilled the jig at the desired angles.









Then I cut out the inside to fit the largest hand blank I'd cut. All others are held into the jig by wedging with a tapered skewer then clamping the whole assembly into a vise.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The drilling jig worked as planned. Here's what the drilled blanks looked like.









After a little shaping on my shop-built vertical belt sander they reached this stage, ready to be outfitted with dowels.

Here's the first 6 pairs of shaped hands.









Then with the fingers. I chamfered the fingertips for a more pleasing appearance, but I don't think you can really tell from the photo.









Here's the joints for all of the hands. I drilled all of the balls myself.









Let's give the boys a hand.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

More tomorrow. I've got to head out to a wood_carving_ club meeting. My work is never done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! I'm watching.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a lot of holes. Laughing!!!!
This is interesting but why only 4 fingers per hand? Are these aliens. Lol


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow this is neat. I can't wait to see the rest tommorow got sub to this one!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That's a lot of holes. Laughing!!!!
> This is interesting but why only 4 fingers per hand? Are these aliens. Lol


They're the genetically mutated offspring of a nearly extinct race of tree gnomes who had an unfavorable run-in with the Loc-Nar.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> They're the genetically mutated offspring of a nearly extinct race of tree gnomes who had an unfavorable run-in with the Loc-Nar.


Laughing!!!! I guess I should expect that with you.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> They're the genetically mutated offspring of a nearly extinct race of tree gnomes who had an unfavorable run-in with the Loc-Nar.


I love it! - A science fiction fairytale along with a nifty build thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

That is so neat! We should call you CNC Steve.


----------



## Ryan 4 custom (Jan 28, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting the rest of the story. Awesome build


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in! Looks like a very intriguing build!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

It's tomorrow we are waiting lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> It's tomorrow we are waiting lol


Yeah I hear ya'! :thumbsup:
----------------------------------


I meant to also show the finger hole sides of the shaped hands:









Agony of de'-feet:









Here's a few more joints to keep this party 'hopping'.









Each of the appendage parts (single and double joint) consists of two pieces of wood, which will be screwed together to capture the joint balls and to allow for tuning of each assembled joint. Each is cut/drilled from a 1/4" thick "half" and a 3/4" thick "half". Here I have some of the single socket pieces ready to sand. But at this stage I'm only sanding the two faces of the 1/4 thick part. That will then be screwed in place - affixed to the thicker half - and the entire piece smoothed and shaped on the belt sander (except for the already-sanded face with the screw heads). After that, each joint must be fine tuned upon assembly to make the connector tight enough but not too tight. It's quite the assembly line project.

It's critical to keep each accompanying "halfs" of the appendage sections together, for they are drilled to match. Accidentally spilling the batch would lead to extreme frustration and tedium in matching the parts to their counterparts... and a few words of unsavory diction.









Meet: the soon-to-be "en-membered" bodies. They're head and shoulders above the rest. Notice that most heads are glued on with a slight sideways turn. I figured I shouldn't have them all just facing straight ahead. Need to break up the straight line of the belly and back.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's all of the double socket joints, still in rough-out.









In making all of these parts I ended up with a nice pile of the square rings that I hope I can find a use for some day. Anyway, these are not part of the project; they are cutoff scraps. But I can't bring myself to throw them away.

On a second - equally irrelevant - note, these cutoffs reinforce my idea for what I was going to do for last years' 2x4 contest with my woodcarving club. I ended up making a chair instead (out of a single 8' 2x4). I'll be implementing my plan for sure this year (in a couple of months from now). I can't tell you guys my plan yet (I'd hate to have to kill you). But I promise it will be a woodworking project likely to be unlike any ever posted on this forum. Maybe any forum. And I _will_ post it here when it takes place. 

So, uhm, yeah...









Not handicapped: handiCAPABLE! Dur.









Here sit the single socket pieces, awaiting final sanding/shaping on the vertical green abrasion conveyor.









1/2 of them have undergone the above-mentioned operation and have their ball joint installed.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

They've been officially endowed with biceps and thighs.









Here where I was at 1:30 AM the morning I needed to have them done. All of the double joints on the cart at the right still had to be taken through the process of sanding both faces of the 1/4" "half", screwing them to the other half, sanding/shaping, unscrewing, fine-tuning, installing, admiring, sleeping.









It's a 5 AM rave at Steve's! Party over here!

















My and my dominion the next morning. Tired, worn out. Happy to have met my challenge of making so many of these in such a limited amount of time. Tired.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

now that is purty dang cool bud!! Are you going to finish them with anything?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Can for scale. These measure 17" tall to the tops of their heads.









Hey, I don't know nuttin'









Right this way, folks!









I swear, they're were only THIS tall!









Wickie, wickie, WORD.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats a good job Steve, you can make a movie with those fellows


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I let the club raffle off three of these at the banquet on Sat. One now resides in my shop, sitting on a shelf, watching me work. And one will be given to my wife and one to our son for Valentine's day tomorrow. I know my son wants one BADLY. He keeps trying to get (read: begging) me to sell him one :laughing:

The rest of the gang is up for sale.



Tommie Hockett said:


> now that is purty dang cool bud!! Are you going to finish them with anything?


Thank you. Yeah, practically everyone who's seen these in person has falling in love with their cuteness and 'cool factor'. Including myself.

No, they are being left unfinished.

_____


*All in all*, the construction of these 16 robots took a whopping 880 separate wooden parts. If you count the screws, the whole collection is comprised of 1,072 parts!

I want to post some more close-ups of some of them in cool poses. But I'll wait until there are 20 posts first (almost there) so the thread will roll over to another page. I don't want to make you guys' laptops and phones have to bog down too much more to view the pages.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Man those are so cool great job.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Rashed said:


> Thats a good job Steve, you can make a movie with those fellows


I thought about how cool it would be to use them in some stop motion animation.

While I don't plan on doing that, I do intend to make a few humorous accessories for mine, my wife's and son's. And maybe have a few available for the ones I try to sell.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Uh, do you guys have any "tree-free" rump ribbon up in here?









Hi, Ya'll!









Ready, set, go.









Teeth are chattering.









Flashdance!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Put 'er there.









Dude, are you soliloqizing? AGAIN?

















Over here.









... up high ... down low ... too slow


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I thought about how cool it would be to use them in some stop motion animation.


And you can name it wood robot.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Mi Amigo!









O' Sole Mio









Alright, I'll stop now.


----------



## JLinWV (Dec 27, 2012)

That is totally awesome, great job:thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, those are just too cool. I absolutely love em. I bet they sell like bullets at a gunshow. Great job man!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Your minions rock! That is so cool! With those extra long bodies and short legs, they look like they be chillin in the hood. Word up!


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

This is one of the coolest out of the box things I've seen on the forum in a while, really really cool. Nice poses too :thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I think they are awsome, bravo dude!


----------



## Ryan 4 custom (Jan 28, 2013)

Steve just gotta say so cool. Great job great imagination. They look awesome. 

Ryan


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Insanely Creative and one of the coolest and funny things I've seen :laughing::laughing:

GREAT Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very cool Steve. I can't believe you pulled an all nighter making those guys! Can you make them do "Thriller"?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for looking in and posting comments, guys. I thought you might enjoy these. I love making things that are different from the more common, expected types of projects.

Here's the book I got the pattern from: Zany Wooden Toys That Whiz, Spin, Pop, and Fly: Bob Gilsdorf: 9781565233942: Amazon.com: Books

There are some really novel and clever projects in there. Mind you, I did design my own torso (using the same overall dimensions) and cosmetics. I also re-dimensioned the ball joints. Fortunately, I had enough sense to make a test ball joint - using the exact dimensions in the plans - to troubleshoot any possible problems _before_ committing to the design. As that was a hell of a lot of parts to risk cutting and drilling them all then having to scrap 'em and start over. And I found that the called-for dimensions DON'T quite work right. Yes, I used the correct size of ball called for in the plans. The hole was way too large and the centering of the slot was off. So I went with a smaller hole and opening, which I centered for more balanced appearance. The dimensions in the plans would leave you unable to tighten the joint without major inside sanding, which would have thrown off the appearance even worse.

I also used shorter dowels on the joints than called for in the plans. Well, I started with the length called for then found that I had to trim every single one of them. I did come up with a very quick, simple way to trim them all to the same length after the balls were already glued on. So I learned a cool trick while I was at it that might also come in handy in the future. The length they labeled on the drawings would have made the joints too long and weird-looking. The way I did the eyes was my idea too. When I first saw the ball joint robot project in the book I knew I wanted to make one and I'm so glad I did. Despite the minor dimension issues in the plans, I had a blast making these. And building 16 at once only upped the fun factor.

My advice to all: buy the book and make yourself one of these articulated ball joint robots. You won't be disappointed. If I didn't make these under such a time crunch I would have made at least one of them from walnut and exotics. But I don't know that I feel like making any more of these any time soon. Maybe some day. If they sell well, however, I'll be all for making another batch. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Steve, you are a WILD MAN. Thats really cool!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Steve, those are so cool. I bet kids love them, i know i do.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Explaination of how I drilled the balls.*

I was asked (by a member of the woodworking club I'm in) to explain how I went about drilling all of the 3/4" wooden balls. I figured I should post it here as well in case any one wonders.

Damn near every one of these balls had to be drilled with a 1/4" for the robot project.









I put down a piece of scrap board on my drill press table. See the hole highlighted black? That's what the ball sat on.









Another, smaller, piece of scrap was then drilled with a stepped drill bit to form a tapered hole that was 3/4" at the widest.









I then pressed a ball into the tapered hole (finger tight).









Finally, I held the holding block ball-side-down onto the hole in the wood on the drill press table and set up a fence (for quick indexing), which I clamped in place. Now all I had to do was press down on the holder block (about 3/16" gap exists between the sacrificial board and the holder block) tight enough to prevent the ball from spinning and drill the hole.









I used a bamboo chopstick (a dowel would work fine) to pop the drilled ball out of the tapered hole. Insert the next one and continue on. Almost perfect holes every time.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I failed to mention that a brad point bit should be used. And, of course, the hole in the sacrificial table should be centered with respect to the drill bit/chuck. So drill it first. Then change to the bit you need to drill into the ball WITHOUT moving the table.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Your minions rock! That is so cool! With those extra long bodies and short legs, they look like they be *chillin in the hood*. Word up!


 
More like "Chillin in the WOOD!" 

Steve, these are awesome, and you really cranked them out. I think that these would make really awesome Christmas presents too, for people of all ages. Thanks for posting this, and so early in the year, so that we have time to try to crank out a bunch of them.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I finally caught up with this thread. I've been busy and haven't been able to read as much as I would like to. Let me say that these are AWESOME. I just spent some time going through the thread with Mrs Kenbo and we both enjoyed it very much. She really wants you to take the suggestion of doing "Thriller" with the robots. The poses are hilarious and I love how you made all of these in a quick time. A man after my own heart with the time restraints and doing, what seems to be, an impossible task. Awesome work, great final product and just a fun thread. I can tell that you had a "ball" making these. :yes:
Nicely done Steve.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> More like "Chillin in the WOOD!"
> 
> Steve, these are awesome, and you really cranked them out. I think that these would make really awesome Christmas presents too, for people of all ages. Thanks for posting this, and so early in the year, so that we have time to try to crank out a bunch of them.


You're right about that. I can promise you that people - young and old - just adore these things. They'd make excellent gifts.



Kenbo said:


> Okay, I finally caught up with this thread. I've been busy and haven't been able to read as much as I would like to. Let me say that these are AWESOME. I just spent some time going through the thread with Mrs Kenbo and we both enjoyed it very much. She really wants you to take the suggestion of doing "Thriller" with the robots. The poses are hilarious and I love how you made all of these in a quick time. A man after my own heart with the time restraints and doing, what seems to be, an impossible task. Awesome work, great final product and just a fun thread. I can tell that you had a "ball" making these. :yes:
> Nicely done Steve.


Thank you. I really did have a ball making these. 192 of them, to be exact. :thumbsup:

Alright, alright... I'll see what I can do about the Thriller dance. I've actually, just yesterday, sold one of the 11 un-spoken-for robots. But it's still in my possession until Monday morning, when I must ship it out. So I'll try to get a Thriller picture either tonight or tomorrow, including as many of the robots as possible.

I'll also get pictures when I make the comedic accessories I think I mentioned earlier on. I think you guys will get a kick out of it/them.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, those little guys are way too cool! And you have some real skill, Sir! I LOL'd at all the pics of them busting moves...the quotes were funny too. Great job!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

If you're familiar with my posting it may not surprise you to be told that I did not get a chance to pose the Thriller shots this weekend. I still have a previous project scattered about on the main workbench. I expected to have gotten them done Sat. But life preempted. I did get closer to done though. But I need to get it done so I can clear the bench again to make room for more photo ops. As soon as I do I'll take care of that. It might be another day or two.

In the meantime, here's what a robot looks like when it has to fit in a USPS medium flat rate shipping box.

















The project currently occupying the real estate (AKA dance floor) involves these 8 little birdies. Look for a thread about the "Pecking Chickens" soon.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Not only are those really cool. When I showed the pics of them in different poses to our boys they started to imitate the poses then just started cracking up. You really made me smile with this one, thanks!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff Shafer said:


> Not only are those really cool. When I showed the pics of them in different poses to our boys they started to imitate the poses then just started cracking up. You really made me smile with this one, thanks!


Now that's some good stuff right there. Thank you.


----------



## ifishwhenican (Dec 23, 2011)

These are insane! Super Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think I could ever find the patience to make that many of the same thing at one time. They are so very cool and I had a good laugh at the poses with quotes... great stuff Steve!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I gotta say it..... I ordered that book today. I definitely plan on making those as gifts, because I know alot WILL enjoy them for many different reasons.

Can't wait to see the Thriller pics!


----------



## TheRev_46 (Feb 18, 2013)

Those little guys are pretty neat. I may have to make a couple for my kids. They would love them.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> I don't think I could ever find the patience to make that many of the same thing at one time. They are so very cool and I had a good laugh at the poses with quotes... great stuff Steve!


Johnnie, you definitely have to be in the zone or it can drive you nuts. And assembly line mentality is the ONLY way to go. In other words, perform all of one step first - if possible - then the next. That's how I've been making all of my bulk items. It'll also keep you committed to the final count when you've already got the process underway.

I've also been making train whistles and 11-piece sets of silly stick mustaches, for example, in the same manner. same with my coin mazes. And i have a lot more planned. If you make each one from start to finish, one at a time, it will be much more tedious and take a lot longer per unit.



thegrgyle said:


> Well, I gotta say it..... I ordered that book today. I definitely plan on making those as gifts, because I know alot WILL enjoy them for many different reasons.
> 
> Can't wait to see the Thriller pics!


It's a cool book. The idea for my coin mazes came from that book as well. But I elaborated upon mine and took it to a whole other level (both in function and in appearance) than the simple one in the book.

I've been thinking about making one of the gumball machines in that book as well. Nearly every piece in the book is painted. I'd make mine with different woods, and possibly a little staining as well, to achieve the multi-colored look.

Oh and the cool soccer players on sticks... yeah, you'll find some great inspiration in Mr. Gilsdorf's book. It's definitely a worthy purchase.

*A WORD OF CAUTION:* Make sure you make a test ball and socket joint before committing to the final dimensions. You'll find the dimensions in the book to be a little off. I drilled my socket holes smaller than called for and adjusted the notch as well. I'd have been super pissed if I'd drilled and cut all those pieces only to then discover that the joints are way too loose!

I can post a picture outlining my alterations if you want. The dimensions I went with look better (centered properly) and are, if I may say, the "correct" dimensions.

Thriller pics are definitely on my to-do list.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Please do post your final dimensions and any other tips you may have. I may try to make a couple of these. I have a 3 y.o son and he'd love to destroy...play with one of these. I have some younger relatives in another country as well and they'd get a kick out of it too. :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mikeintexas said:


> Please do post your final dimensions and any other tips you may have. I may try to make a couple of these. I have a 3 y.o son and he'd love to destroy...play with one of these. I have some younger relatives in another country as well and they'd get a kick out of it too. :yes:


I wouldn't let a child that young play with one of these unless you really beef up the joints (heavier dowel and bigger balls). Lest it get destroyed quickly.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I finally brought the robots back down to the shop and got a picture of them doing the Thriller dance. The picture may not be as good as we all hoped. Since the guys are all the same color the picture is kind of just a sea of body parts. Hopefully it's clear enough to distinguish what's going on. 

Picture to be uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*There ain't no second chance against the thing with the forty eyes*

Thriller... Thriller night... (as performed by 9 wooden robots)









The cold stare of zombie eyes pierce the soul. It's downright chilling :shutup:

















That's it! I challenge your krew to a dance-off!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Short video to give a better view of the scene:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA. That's awesome. Thanks for taking the time to do that. Funny stuff right there.
:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your a goof ball Steve. Laughing!!!!
I like the guy doing the moon walk.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh boy did I mess up! I made the mistake of opening this up with my boy standing right behind me. "How many are we gonna make dad?" Uh uh,,how many? " That's cool!, we could make a zombie army" Good grief Charlie Brown.

Anyways very cool Steve! Now I have that dang song all ear wormed in my skull..Cause this is thriller,,,thriller night.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Short video to give a better view of the scene:


Cute video Steve, but you know if this was animated to the music, it would be an instant viral video.

All you need is about 20 still shot photos per second of footage. No problemo, just ask Nick Parks, of Wallace and Grommit fame and later the movie Chicken Run.

Instant fame, and instant copyright police hounding you, but for a minute, you would be King or the wood robots. :icon_smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Cute video Steve, but you know if this was animated to the music, it would be an instant viral video.
> 
> All you need is about 20 still shot photos per second of footage. No problemo, just ask Nick Parks, of Wallace and Grommit fame and later the movie Chicken Run.
> 
> Instant fame, and instant copyright police hounding you, but for a minute, you would be King or the wood robots. :icon_smile:


 
Great idea, Dave! :yes: So..... Steve..... When are you going to make this happen?  :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been asked to share the modifications I made to the dimensions of the connectors. The published dimensions just don't work right.









I also shortened the length of the dowels used in all the balls. Though I'd cut to fit because the length needed will depend on how deep you drill the holes they fit into at both ends.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr Chaincarver, I just wanted to let you know I arrived safely at my new home in WA. It's very nice here. My new owner already took me fishing ;-)


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Mr Chaincarver, I just wanted to let you know I arrived safely at my new home in WA. It's very nice here. My new owner already took me fishing ;-)
> 
> 
> View attachment 64416


Awesome! I appreciate the picture. And thank you very much for your support. He looks right at home now :thumbsup:

P.S. Nice bandsaw fish.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll confess to not making the fish. I spent 45 minutes talking to the gal who made them and was about to walk away w/o buying one when my wife smacked me upside the head and reminded me how much I hate when people ask all those questions and leave w/o buying. So I brought one home to deconstruct and never did ;-)


----------



## Marcol (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe Mr. Kenbo can partner with Mr. Chaincarver and use his new iMac to put some life into those robots. Maybe start a new woodmation trend...


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow I don't know how I missed this thread. I found it yesterday and whipped this up last night, just a test for now. I'll see if I can get some spare time soon to make a cool video.






EDIT: How do you guys embed YouTube videos in your posts?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wolfmanyoda said:


> EDIT: How do you guys embed YouTube videos in your posts?


Take a look at this thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/posting-videos-43004/


----------



## Norwegian (Oct 2, 2011)

Incredibly funny! 

I'll just have to make a couple of these now. My son is all into stop motion with his Lego, too, so maybe he'll want to step it up a little.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

wolfmanyoda said:


> Wow I don't know how I missed this thread. I found it yesterday and whipped this up last night, just a test for now. I'll see if I can get some spare time soon to make a cool video.
> 
> Wooden robot test - YouTube
> 
> EDIT: How do you guys embed YouTube videos in your posts?


Very cool! Is that one built or is it computer graphics? It's sad when I can't tell the difference. :laughing:


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Very cool! Is that one built or is it computer graphics? It's sad when I can't tell the difference. :laughing:


Computer graphics. I spent maybe an hour modeling, texturing, and rigging it for that quick test.
I'm hoping to make a video of it 'playing' with the kids or something cool like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

wolfmanyoda said:


> Computer graphics. I spent maybe an hour modeling, texturing, and rigging it for that quick test.
> I'm hoping to make a video of it 'playing' with the kids or something cool like that. :thumbsup:


Wow. Well done. I'd love to see that video if you make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll post it here when it happens. :thumbsup:


----------

